# BH Surfex HD



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

What's people's dilution ratio's for Surfex HD when using on tyre's?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

10-1 works fine for me. But my tyres are never really dirty. When doing family and friends dirtier tyres ive gone to 5-1. Maybe over kill, so others may advise better. Always works for me thiigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Peter77 said:


> 10-1 works fine for me. But my tyres are never really dirty. When doing family and friends dirtier tyres ive gone to 5-1. Maybe over kill, so others may advise better. Always works for me thiigh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking 4:1 the same as Megs Super Degreaser but iv'e seen people on here say they use it at 1:1 and full strength which i think is over kill :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

It's all trial and error I guess. What works for you. Maybe try a small bottle with a dilution you think might work. Say 8-1 and give it a go. 
What does work for me though, I got a bottle of MER wheel cleaner ages ago that had a neat little foaming trigger. Not like the big blaster foam heads just a normal looking trigger that foamed up a bit. I use that for surfex for tyres. Surfex will foam up a bit when agitated with a soft brush but the foam head just helps create and start the foaming process. Again, works for me, might not be for everybody though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

25% dilution on tyres for seems to work well for me


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Usually start at 25% or so. 

10% Surfex mix for anything (tyres or otherwise) that is properly grimey.

Can count on the fingers of one hand the times i have had to use Surfex stronger than 10% for anything, really - it is really seriously strong beyond 10%



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

steelghost said:


> 25% dilution on tyres for seems to work well for me





GleemSpray said:


> Usually start at 25% or so.
> 
> 10% Surfex mix for anything (tyres or otherwise) that is properly grimey.
> 
> ...


How many mill is 10% and 25%?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

In a spray bottle, 25% is 3 parts water to 1 part Surfex. !0% is 9 parts water to 1 part Surfex.

In a foam lance, it depends on how much water your pressure washer set-up puts out.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> In a spray bottle, 25% is 3 parts water to 1 part Surfex. !0% is 9 parts water to 1 part Surfex.
> 
> In a foam lance, it depends on how much water your pressure washer set-up puts out.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Stuarth (Jul 30, 2017)

*BH Response*

Copied below is BH's response to an earlier tyre cleaning post:

"Dwell time is important and on tyres with agitation after dwell - 10% is more than adequate and will produce spotless rubber with no damage whatsoever. Side-by-side testing on same tyre proves this product every time. Shame not more of that testing is done by those wishing to review properly as its precisely what we do when making products."

I recently bought the 5l pack & have diluted it down into a pump action sprayer at 5% for bodywork & arches, at 10% in a trigger spray for tyres & 1% in a trigger spray for the interior. Not really had the chance to form an opinion yet but I've yet to see a bad (informed) opinion of any BH product.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> What's people's dilution ratio's for Surfex HD when using on tyre's?


Sean,

I have used this on tyre's at 4:1 and I do not rate it if I am being honest! I have since got KC GreenStar at the same ratio and it is far better in my opinion.

Adam's Tyre & Rubber Cleaner is amazing but it is super expensive compared to GS.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I am new to Surfex hd and had been using it 9:1 on tyres and been unimpressed. It didn’t perform any better than megs apc at 4:1. Today I diluted it to 4:1 and it worked really well


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Sean,
> 
> I have used this on tyre's at 4:1 and I do not rate it if I am being honest! I have since got KC GreenStar at the same ratio and it is far better in my opinion.
> 
> Adam's Tyre & Rubber Cleaner is amazing but it is super expensive compared to GS.


Did you allow it to dwell? Been tests done on youtube and surfex pipped GS by quite a margin as the beat cleaning APC out there.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I use it at 1:4 so 100ml to 400ml in a 500ml sprayer. Spray it on and allow it to dwell 1-2 minutes before agitating with a stiff scrubbing brush. It will leave them close to spotless.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

My pressure washer is out of action so no snow foam at the moment and I haven't got any citrus pre-wash stuff. Do you reckon I could use Surfex diluted 1:10 for lower half of car, door jambs and petrol cap etc?


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

OnTheRob said:


> My pressure washer is out of action so no snow foam at the moment and I haven't got any citrus pre-wash stuff. Do you reckon I could use Surfex diluted 1:10 for lower half of car, door jambs and petrol cap etc?


I wouldn't recommend it as it would strip any protection you have on the car. What about a ph neutral pre wash? I use valet pro citrus prewash which i dilute to 1:6 in a spray bottle for heavily soiled cars

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

OnTheRob said:


> My pressure washer is out of action so no snow foam at the moment and I haven't got any citrus pre-wash stuff. Do you reckon I could use Surfex diluted 1:10 for lower half of car, door jambs and petrol cap etc?


This would be fine. It won't degrade LSP significantly. Be sure to rinse it off very thoroughly though!


----------

